
Ask HN: Looking for 10 founders who are struggling to discover podcasts - diegogoncalves
We&#x27;re looking for founders who struggle to discover podcasts to join our beta program where everyday we&#x27;ll manually provide personalized podcast recommendations based exactly in what type of podcasts you want to listen.<p>To be eligible you need to be a founder who listen to podcasts related to startup at least 3 times a week and struggle to find podcasts or wish to discover more podcasts.<p>The only thing that we ask for is once a week to do a 5min call with the product team to share feedback about the podcasts recommendations.<p>If you are interested, comment here or send an email to diego@feedcast.me<p>We just have 10 spots for the beta program so first come first serve. More info about our project at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.feedcast.me&#x2F;
======
rtagui
I'm interested! Just sent you an email

~~~
diegogoncalves
Awesome, looking forward to help you discover more podcasts :)

